# [solved] no message from "init 2(or 3)"l

## toralf

If I install a kernel in a straight manner 

```
make -j5 && sudo su -c "mount /boot/; make install && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz"
```

Then the last message I'll seen at the console during boot is 

```
NX-protecting the kernel data: 2396k
```

Then the boot continues w/o any output until the login prompt appears.

A genkernel-generated kernel acts as expected.

Any hints ?

FWIW if I use the kernel line "init 2", log in as root and then type "init 3" - I'll see all subsequent messages.

Here's my config (I'm using as much as possible as modules) : http://bpaste.net/show/48441/Last edited by toralf on Sun Sep 30, 2012 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Then the boot continues w/o any output until the login prompt appears. A genkernel-generated kernel acts as expected.

 

toralf ... I suspect this is due to having inteldrmfb built as a module (CONFIG_DRM_I915=m), so no framebuffer to display console messages.

best ... khay

----------

## toralf

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Then the boot continues w/o any output until the login prompt appears. A genkernel-generated kernel acts as expected. 
> 
> toralf ... I suspect this is due to having inteldrmfb built as a module (CONFIG_DRM_I915=m), so no framebuffer to display console messages.
> 
> best ... khay

 Well, same happens if I built all into the kernel (simply deactivated modules).

----------

## khayyam

toralf ...

OK, well, here is a diff of our respective configs (re graphics display). I'm not sure with KMS its advisable to have FB_MODE_HELPERS, or VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK.

```
1860c1953

< CONFIG_AGP=y

---

> CONFIG_AGP=m

1865c1958

< CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

---

> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

1872c1965

< CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

---

> CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

1874,1875c1967,1968

< CONFIG_DRM=y

< CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

---

> CONFIG_DRM=m

> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

1887c1980,1981

< CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

---

> # CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

> CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

1901,1903c1995,1997

< CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

< CONFIG_FB=y

< # CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

---

> CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

> CONFIG_FB=m

> CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

1906,1908c2000,2002

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

---

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

1919c2013

< # CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

---

> CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

1929,1930d2022

< # CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

< # CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

1932,1934d2023

< # CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

< # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

< # CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

1961d2049

< # CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

1975c2063

< CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE=y

---

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

1985c2073,2074

< # CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

---

> CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

> CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

1987c2076

< CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

---

> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m
```

best ... khay

----------

## Hu

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Then the last message I'll seen at the console during boot is 
> 
> ```
> NX-protecting the kernel data: 2396k
> ```
> ...

 After that message is printed, does the screen change modes?  Do you have appropriate device nodes in your static /dev?

----------

## toralf

 *Hu wrote:*   

> After that message is printed, does the screen change modes?  Do you have appropriate device nodes in your static /dev?

 ah - this question points me to the interesting direction - yes, the mode is changed. And I do have only /dev/null and /dev/zero in /dev, all other nodes I let create by udevd.

And I cleaned up the /dev few weeks days ago. The old device nodes I moved to /var/tmp:

```
tfoerste@n22 /var/tmp $ ls -l | grep -e ^c -e ^l

crw-------  1 root     root     5,  1 Jun  3  2009 console

crw-r-----  1 root     kmem     1,  2 Jun  3  2009 kmem

crw-rw----  1 root     root     1, 11 Jun  3  2009 kmsg

crw-r-----  1 root     kmem     1,  1 Jun  3  2009 mem

crw-rw-rw-  1 root     root     1,  8 Jun  3  2009 random

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         4 Apr 20 16:37 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         4 Apr 20 16:37 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         4 Apr 20 16:37 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root     root     1,  9 Jun  3  2009 urandom

```

----------

## Hu

Put console back into your static /dev or enable DEVTMPFS_MOUNT so that the kernel mounts devtmpfs for you.  Otherwise, your /dev/console will not exist until udev starts and mounts devtmpfs.  By the time that happens, various programs have already picked a non-functional stdout/stderr.

----------

## toralf

DEVTMPFS_MOUNT was missing - thx  :Smile: 

----------

